# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Libraria e Tingujve

## benseven11

Nje faqe per te degjuar tingujt e shqiptuar ne anglisht si dhe fjalet ne anglisht si shqiptohen.Klikoni ne germat e alfabetit per te hyre ne fjalorin e tingujve,shqiptimit te fjaleve.
http://my.dreamwiz.com/a0su/sound/

----------

